# Διάφορα Προιόντα > Υπολογιστές & Περιφερειακά > [Φορητός Η/Υ] power problem toshiba a300d 11t

## cards44

καλησπερα ,
ειχε θεμα με inverter αλλα συμπτωματικα μετα απο 2-3 κλεισίματα τώρα δεν αναβει .
ειναι το psakoe-00700dge
αλλαξα και καλωδιοταινια με Power on πλακετακι ( ήταν λίγο ταλαιπωρημένη η καλωδιοταινια) αλλα τζιφος 
μου βγαζει εξοδο μπαταρια (pin 3,4,5 3 volt) δουλευει η φόρτιση ( δεν έχω τη μπαταρία )
που "πονάνε" τα συγκεκριμένα ;

----------

